# epoxy spinnerblades



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I was watching the hunt for big fish the other day and larry was in his workshop. He used epoxy to make spinner blades and added a small bit of flash tape to make spinners that put out a lot of vibration but a little less flash. Have any of you tackle crafters done this before. I would like to give it a try but I haven't used epoxy before. Any tips and suggestions?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I saw the episode tonight. He wiped a little metal polish on the spoon to act as a releasing agent, then poured some five minute epoxy into the spoon, waited a few minutes, and took the blade out of the spoon.

Looked pretty cool.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Didn't see Dahlberg show, and haven't tried to make blade from epoxy, but I would think the result would almost too brittle to function for very long.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i saw that show too. and it had my wheels-a-turnin'. just like Het' said looks pretty cool. i might have to try that.:B


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Im not sure what type of epoxy he used but he was thorwing them for pike so you would think they would be fairly tough??


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive melted thin peices of plastic clear over blades and the cut them around the edges with a razor blade. They worked ok. Then I wised up and bought 100 clear blades on ebay for like 7 bucks. Much nicer. Less mess and time wasted. They are lighter so they dont have as much thump as a metal blade. they are super invisible in the water though. Tried them on a spinnerbait and it makes the shiny metal arm and swivel look silly and obvious.
I will be experimenting much more though this year.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

We use that epoxy for saltwater flies for barracuda, tuna, stripers, and even sharks.. It is more durable than you would think...


----------

